# extracting peices?



## MarcG (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, a couple of options come to mind...

1. Sell at discounted price.

2. Donate to local charities (homeless shelters/ battered womens shelters, etc.) & take tax break w/ donation receipt, if possible.

3. Dig out and let drain in uncapping tank.

4. Dig out and feed back to bees.

Hope this helps.


----------

